# "Windows Media Player error" (0xC00D11D2)



## Castle_Rock (May 15, 2005)

I am banging my head against the wall!

I have Windows Media Player 9 installed on my Windows XP computer  I have tried to search for a few songs and play them, but then It gives me this message: *"Windows Media Player cannot access the file"* Now I am the administrator of this computer, and I don't know what's wrong with the Media Player 9, (I can't hardly play any songs! Can anyone tell me what I can do to fix this? Or does it have something to do with my computer? Please help me ASAP!?!

Thanks a bunch.

PS. I had Windows XP Professional installed on my computer over Win 98 SE, I had CD player in my entertainment folder, but with XP, I don't have or can't find the CD player, and am totally lost without it, but any help I would surely appreciate it!


----------



## jargonize (Feb 9, 2003)

you may be able to fine some info here. 
http://www.wmptalk.com/


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Found this at Kellys-korner 

Media Player Library - Delete/Repair

If you have moved your music around on your hard drives, Windows Media Player continues to add new entries into it's library instead of modifying the existing ones. This means that you will now have multiple entries for the same song, half of which will not work now because you have moved the files to their new location. To delete the current library and build a new one, do the following:

1. Close Windows Media Player, wait about 3 seconds for the database to close.
2. Using "My Computer", navigate to the following folder:
F:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Index
3. Delete the "wmplibrary....db" file here. This is not your actual music, only the database which Windows Media Player uses
as a listing.
4. Start Windows Media Player.
5. Hit "F3" and enter the location where you have moved your music to. If it is on multiple drives, check "All Drives". Let it
finish. All the old listings will now be gone, and you will only have the new accurate ones.


----------



## Castle_Rock (May 15, 2005)

Ok, I only get the error message when I open Windows media Player and type in a song for ex: Smash Mouth" then When i try to play a song by Smash Mouth, it tells me it can't access the file, I also tried other artists and songs, but still it gave me the error.


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

C00D11D2: Cannot access the file

Consider upgrading to WMP10, you can revert back to version 9 if you like.


----------



## kooch (May 6, 2005)

A hearty thank you for mike5532g...

I installed an external hard drive last week, and just finished moving all of my music files over to the new drive... about 4 GBs worth...

I had noticed a few discrepancies, but wasn't paying much attention until I read your note from Kellys-Korner.

Idiot-proof instructions... just what I need.

k


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

kooch said:


> A hearty thank you for mike5532g...
> 
> I installed an external hard drive last week, and just finished moving all of my music files over to the new drive... about 4 GBs worth...
> 
> ...


  :up:


----------

